# Extending the current lock down?



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The current Administration is thinking about another lock down around manila again for a month but final words will be Wed by the President. they have exceeded over 1 million covid-19 cases now. Over 16,000 deaths. WOW! When is this going to end? Here is a link to the info about the new lock down. He sure has his hands full. I know he is doing his best.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-19-infections-surge-past-103123703.html



Art


----------

